

Brilliant 360-Degree Panorama of the Milky Way - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/panorama/

======
anigbrowl
Super detailed project site:
[http://www.sergebrunier.com/gallerie/pleinciel/index-
eng.htm...](http://www.sergebrunier.com/gallerie/pleinciel/index-eng.html)

Ze software, she is french: <http://www.autopano.net/en/> and clever:
[http://www.autopano.net/en/photo-stitching-
solutions/feature...](http://www.autopano.net/en/photo-stitching-
solutions/features.html) and ze enterprise, he is profitable:
<http://www.autopano.net/en/contact-kolor/about-us-kolor.html>

Merci beaucoup.

